# Safecobs.com



## MadMacher (5 February 2008)

My friend is currently looking at getting herself another horse as she has totally lost all confidence in the one she has.
She is currently looking at the Safecob website.
I am worried as it is a dealing yard.
Has anyone had any experience buying from them?
Good or bad, would really like to know.
PM me if you would prefer.
Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## fruity (5 February 2008)

i know a friend has one from them on loan at the mo with a view to buy,the pony is a real sweetheart and does very well showing, the lady is quite well to do and wouldn't have anything naff! she wanted a safe pony for her unconfident son and it's all worked out a treat,she sings their praises if thats any help.


----------



## rubyslippers (5 February 2008)

I don't know this dealer in particular, but I do know that the law supports you better when you buy from a dealer than if you buy privately.

If you buy privately, caveat emptor or buyer beware
applies. Which means you buy the horse as seen and there is little or no redress to the seller if the horse is not what he expected. (unless you can prove the seller knew of any problems, which is very difficult)

However, if you buy from a dealer, you are  afforded a few safeguards:

    The Sale of Goods Act only applies if you buy a horsed from a 'dealer'. As a 'dealer', that person is held to a standard where by they are expected, by law, to know whether or not a horse is fit for the purpose they are selling it. Since it is their profession, it is expected that they have a duty of knowledge. Where as a private seller can simply claim; 'I didn't know he bucked'; 'She didn't weave with me', 'He's never bolted on the road before' etc. 

    The Act implies certain conditions of sale  your 'statutory rights'.


The horse must be of satisfactory quality. So not lame or have serious defect, unless disclosed by the seller.

He must be 'as described'. If your new 7yr old turns out to be 11yrs old, it's a breach of trading standards.

The animal must be fit for purpose. SO if you're looking for a bombproof cob for a nervous novice to hack on the roads. It must do exactly that!

If the horse fails on any of these criteria, you are entitled to a refund, even if the dealer denies all knowledge of any problem.

Where ever you buy from, always get the very specifics of what you think you are buying written on a reciept - that will bid the seller private or dealer. And if anyone writes 'sold as seen', drop the lead rope and run!

Good luck


----------



## Thistle (6 February 2008)

they have a good reputation


----------



## burtie (6 February 2008)

I only know one person who bought from them, she was very happy with her purchase. They also bought him back when her hip problems ment she couldn't ride anymore.


----------



## LizGooch1 (6 February 2008)

I recognised one ex safe cob had come up for sale recently so i rang up about it (I was considering going to safe cobs) However she did say he was bought for a novice but the horse got abit big for his boots and started bucking and bucking so had to go to a trainer. She wasn't an advocate of safecobs! This did make me think, i too had put too much on the "safety" factor when at the end of a day they are like any other horse. Especially when they have 5 year olds, no 5 year old can be totally safe as it hasnt experienced life yet. I have decided to look locally and try and buy through word of mouth and an older schoolmaster type. 
The horse in question is still for sale, dont get me wrong he is a lovely show horse but too much horse for a novice/nervous person...


----------



## cobstar (6 February 2008)

I bought my horse from them two years ago. He was 5 at the time. He is a 15.1hh coloured cob and a complete sweetheart. I had him vetted and apart from them not giving me an assurance (understandable)that he did not have sweet itch (which it turns out he has and we did a deal on the price) I was very pleased with them. 

When I viewed Henry for the first time (then known as Walter) the lady was reluctant to ride him for me first but I persuaded her to and then we went on a hack together. I nearly cried when I got back as I was so happy that I felt safe on him and that is after losing a lot of confidence on my previous horse. 

I was a bit disappointed that he disappeared from their website afterwards despite the statement that "The horses in our archive are currently under going a spot of grooming 
however they will be back on parade shortly" he has never appeared again! 

All in all a good company to buy from though.


----------



## the watcher (6 February 2008)

I have never bought from them but believe them to have a good reputation. Of course no horse can be totally certified as safe - especially once it has left regular training and consistant handling and is then being dealt with by a novice who may also be nervous


----------



## appyjude (6 February 2008)

Good people who know what they are doing and wont intentionally steer you wrong - their horses have good heads and minds for the most part - but you cannot beat going out and riding it yourself, nerves and all - any horse can be quiet as a lamb with a confident rider on board - it's how they react with a nervy novice that is the real teller.

J


----------



## KatB (6 February 2008)

I looked at a sportshorse she had for sale a while ago, she was very upfriont and straight with me about him. I just feel sometimes her horses are a tad overpriced. BUT she has been going for a long time and seems to have a good reputation.


----------

